# hello from China



## chao (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm wondering if there's anybody from china at this forums


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 8, 2009)

Hello and welcome to Rollitup. I am sure there are people from China here.


----------



## GreenLeaf420 (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi and welcome to RIU.


----------



## burlingo (Feb 8, 2009)

welcome aboard!


----------



## chao (Feb 10, 2009)

tks..............


----------



## chinawas (Feb 26, 2009)

chao said:


> tks..............


I am in China, where in China are you??


----------



## blzbob (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi welcome to RIU.


----------



## chao (Feb 27, 2009)

chinawas said:


> I am in China, where in China are you??


 zhuhai...how about u?


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 28, 2009)

*Welcome..... 
Actually a Chinese friend is on his way here now...... pot peeps be everywhere.........
*


----------



## Angelpez (Jul 9, 2009)

I will be in zhuhai very soon
how to meet someone to joint togheter


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 9, 2009)

chao said:


> zhuhai...how about u?


chantou baby


----------



## HarvestFest2010 (Jul 9, 2009)

China thinks of weed like a vegitable don't they. Two reason why China is doing so well

1. Everyones one race, not to dis diversity but it make it kinda hard to feed racism

2. Cannabis is a herb, not a drug.

Two things i don't like

1. False commusism, its really an efficiant sicialist society

2. To much class seperation, instead of racism its class warefare. Little rep. of lower class in gov. But this may in turn be a good thing cause it doesn't encorage poverty and welfare like ameica does.

I may be all wrong and please correct me on any of this, i am curious about china.


----------



## GrowTech (Jul 9, 2009)

HarvestFest2010 said:


> China thinks of weed like a vegitable don't they. Two reason why China is doing so well


I think that cannabis is highly illegal in China...


----------



## GrowTech (Jul 9, 2009)

Welcome to RIU either way!


----------



## caliboy80 (Jul 9, 2009)

hello china


----------



## skagnetti (Jul 9, 2009)

more chinese?? well have to start a club. hello from guangdong!


----------



## chao (Jul 9, 2009)

guangdong?...where?.....i am from zhuhai


----------



## chao (Jul 9, 2009)

call me when u get here.....zhuhai or macau


----------



## robert 14617 (Jul 9, 2009)

Angelpez said:


> I will be in zhuhai very soon
> how to meet someone to joint togheter


 chao watch out this may be a gov. official who is going to bun your village down


----------



## robert 14617 (Jul 10, 2009)

angel get that e mail off here and only give it out through private messaging im sorry i just want people to be careful who they contact especially in a place with harsh governmental controlled policies


----------



## Quickee (Jul 13, 2009)

wow a china grower..im really excited tosee this


----------



## Angelpez (Jul 13, 2009)

Robert you are totally right i'm sorry... i'm a NERD...

i can't modify the message i will re-try asap


----------



## robert 14617 (Jul 13, 2009)

the moderators can help if you give the thread name and #of the post


----------



## Megapein (Jan 15, 2014)

Hello, I´m new in China and in the forum, I´m interested to know more people interested in weed.
Thank you!


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 17, 2014)

say hello to neo for me


----------

